# aufgabe 4



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

kann man hier adoc Dateien hochladen? für das nächste projekt würde ich eine datei hochladen.


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jun 2019)

Ich ahne schlimmes...


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Ich ahne schlimmes...


oh ja aber ich habe ausreichend zeit, sobald ich weiß dass mein projekt 3 bestanden wurde, brauche ich nur noch dieses projekt. 
ich kann es auch lassen . . .


----------



## M.L. (17. Jun 2019)

z.B. als Bild oder über "Dateien anhängen"  (Dateigrösse, Typ (und Vorahnungen) beachten)


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jun 2019)

Mach aus der doc Datei eine pdf. Diese kannst Du hochladen. Und schon geht die Sause los.


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

geht nicht da seht "Die hochgeladene Datei hat keine erlaubte Erweiterung."


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

bitteschön


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jun 2019)

pdf wird unterstützt, doc nich


----------



## M.L. (17. Jun 2019)

> bitteschön


  Und über welche URL kommt jemand Fremdes an z.B. "auas.services.ZuordnungsService" oder "BlattService" ?


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und über welche URL kommt jemand Fremdes an z.B. "auas.services.ZuordnungsService" oder "BlattService" ?


Das sind Klassen, die knn ich senden später.


----------



## AndiE (17. Jun 2019)

Willst du das wirklich testgetrieben machen? Hast du da denn Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jun 2019)

Aber diese Fragen sollst Du doch selber beantworten... (@Heyoka955 )


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Willst du das wirklich testgetrieben machen? Hast du da denn Erfahrung mit?


Muss ich ja oder ? Schaue gerade alle Skripte an. Bisher verstehe ich vieles.

Hamcrest 
aaa schema 
First Prinzipien


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Hamcrest
> aaa schema
> First Prinzipien


Was?


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was?


Haha das ist das was ich lerne über Tests


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Haha das ist das was ich lerne über Tests


Ich lerne grad Autofahren, bisher versteh ich vieles.

Audi
Luftdruck
Garage


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ich lerne grad Autofahren, bisher versteh ich vieles.
> 
> Audi
> Luftdruck
> Garage


Lol


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Lol


Genau so kam deine Auflistung rüber


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Audi
> Luftdruck
> Garage


Audi -> Anzustrebendes Fahrzeug
Luftdruck -> vor jeder Fahrt zu überprüfen
Garage -> günstigere Versicherung

Ergibt doch Sinn


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Audi -> Anzustrebendes Fahrzeug
> Luftdruck -> vor jeder Fahrt zu überprüfen
> Garage -> günstigere Versicherung
> 
> Ergibt doch Sinn


Habe vier Wochen Zeit ungefähr dafür


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habe vier Wochen Zeit ungefähr dafür


„Die Abgabefrist ist der *21.06.2019* um 20:00 Uhr (Ortszeit Düsseldorf).“?


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> „Die Abgabefrist ist der *21.06.2019* um 20:00 Uhr (Ortszeit Düsseldorf).“?


Zwei joker plus eine nachreichung


----------



## L0oNY (18. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Zwei joker plus eine nachreichung



Der Popcornindustrie gefällt das


----------



## AndiE (18. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955 : Dinge wie JUnit, assert, Monk usw. sind dir bekannt? Wenn du bei "spring.io" nachschaust, kannst du da eine einfache Spring Boot-Anwendung finden, die einen REST-Service implementiert. Dort findest du auch eine Testklasse. Kannst du nachvollziehen, was da geschieht?  

Zweitens: Da wohl  niemand hier Lust hat, die Dateien des Projektes komplett herunterzuladen, lokal lauffähig zu machen und zu analysieren, wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du uns erklärst, was an dieser Stelle des ASUS genau passiert. Ein Klassendiagramm wäre also gut. Nach deinen Versuchen beim Rover und woanders ist das alleine schon ein schwierige Aufgabe für dich, denke ich. Aber ohne so etwas kommen wir nicht wirklich in Gange.

Drittens: Was soll getestet werden? Was liegt dafür an Daten vor, was ist zu erwarten? Das sind die Tests, die wir als erstes brauchen., bevor wir den Code verändern können und Commits senden können.


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 : Dinge wie JUnit, assert, Monk usw. sind dir bekannt? Wenn du bei "spring.io" nachschaust, kannst du da eine einfache Spring Boot-Anwendung finden, die einen REST-Service implementiert. Dort findest du auch eine Testklasse. Kannst du nachvollziehen, was da geschieht?
> 
> Zweitens: Da wohl  niemand hier Lust hat, die Dateien des Projektes komplett herunterzuladen, lokal lauffähig zu machen und zu analysieren, wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du uns erklärst, was an dieser Stelle des ASUS genau passiert. Ein Klassendiagramm wäre also gut. Nach deinen Versuchen beim Rover und woanders ist das alleine schon ein schwierige Aufgabe für dich, denke ich. Aber ohne so etwas kommen wir nicht wirklich in Gange.
> 
> Drittens: Was soll getestet werden? Was liegt dafür an Daten vor, was ist zu erwarten? Das sind die Tests, die wir als erstes brauchen., bevor wir den Code verändern können und Commits senden können.


Sende die Klassen, ich f age morgen an mit der Aufgabe ‚


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

die Klassen und man braucht java version 8


----------



## JoeyL (18. Jun 2019)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob du die Dateien  hier hochladen darfst


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

JoeyL hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob du die Dateien  hier hochladen darfst


weiß ich nicht um ehrlich zu sein, aber


JoeyL hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob du die Dateien  hier hochladen darfst


das ist keine wirkliche Datenbank oder sowas. Ist nur eine Fake Namen etc.


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955 habe ich es nicht gesehen oder hast Du bislang keine Frage gestellt?


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 habe ich es nicht gesehen oder hast Du bislang keine Frage gestellt?


muss mich damit auseinandersetzen dann aber bei mir kompliiert das ganze nicht?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> muss mich damit auseinandersetzen dann aber bei mir kompliiert das ganze nicht?


Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

die Konsole wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2019)

IntelliJ gives Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath
					

When I try to make a simple module in IntelliJ it responds with:  Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

hab ich gemacht funz net, das ist doch behindert …..


----------



## mrBrown (18. Jun 2019)

Hast ja zum Glück noch zwei joker plus eine nachreichung.


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Hast ja zum Glück noch zwei joker plus eine nachreichung.


Habe auf 8 geändert aber bugt dennoch


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955 wenn ich mir Deinen Screenshot ansehe, hast Du den Build vielleicht nur zu wenig oft angestoßen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (18. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 wenn ich mir Deinen Screenshot ansehe, hast Du den Build vielleicht nur zu wenig oft angestoßen.


Und was macht das aus?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2019)

Probiers aus.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

So, jetzt muss ich @Heyoka955 mal aus der Endlosschleife holen: und, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> So, jetzt muss ich @Heyoka955 mal aus der Endlosschleife holen: und, wie siehts aus?


Habe Nix gemacht, weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Wenn Du nix machst, wird sich nix ändern.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du nix machst, wird sich nix ändern.


Ich weiß ja nicht was ich machen soll jetzt.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Was man als Entwickler so macht: Fehler suchen und beheben.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was man als Entwickler so macht: Fehler suchen und beheben.


Ich habe auf Java 8 geändert funz net, ich habe gradle Datei ausgrfuhrt, und es funktioniert aber kompilieren klappt nicht...

Hat jemand einen Tipp


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe gradle Datei ausgrfuhrt, und es funktioniert aber kompilieren klappt nicht...


Was heißt "es funktioniert aber kompilieren klappt nicht"?


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Also ich habe dein src.zip entpackt, mit einem Java 8 im Path habe ich dann einfach gradlew gestartet und siehe da: Alles wurde compiliert.

Also wenn die IDE bei Dir aus irgendwelchen Gründen erst einmal nicht so will wie Du, dann sollte man zur Not auch ohne die IDE auskommen können... Wäre zumindest aus meiner Sicht doch ein Versuch wert...


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe dein src.zip entpackt, mit einem Java 8 im Path habe ich dann einfach gradlew gestartet und siehe da: Alles wurde compiliert.
> 
> Also wenn die IDE bei Dir aus irgendwelchen Gründen erst einmal nicht so will wie Du, dann sollte man zur Not auch ohne die IDE auskommen können... Wäre zumindest aus meiner Sicht doch ein Versuch wert...


Mache ich mal. Aber besser wäre es wenn ich an der ide arbeite.

Ich Kanne e ja auch Freitag mit nem Freund machen dann.

Was benutz du denn für eine ide


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Ich nutze auch an IntelliJ. 

Aber es geht ja erst einmal darum heraus zu finden was da schief läuft.
Es ist ein gradle Projekt, also kann man es direkt einmal rein mit Gradle anstarten. Und wenn es dann funktioniert, dann kann man weiter schauen, wo der Fehler liegen können. Also daher mein Ansatz, erst einmal bei den Grundlegenden Dingen zu schauen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze auch an IntelliJ.
> 
> Aber es geht ja erst einmal darum heraus zu finden was da schief läuft.
> Es ist ein gradle Projekt, also kann man es direkt einmal rein mit Gradle anstarten. Und wenn es dann funktioniert, dann kann man weiter schauen, wo der Fehler liegen können. Also daher mein Ansatz, erst einmal bei den Grundlegenden Dingen zu schauen.


Habe es mit gradle ausgeführt, hat funktioniert. Habe auf build gradle geglickt dann die Ordner geöffnet.

Ich Downloade es von neu einfach!


----------



## AndiE (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habe Nix gemacht, weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


Auf die Aufgabe fokussieren. Wichtig ist nicht so sehr, dass die Anwendung läuft, sondern der Zuordnungsservice. Und ein Testen braucht meiner Meinung nach keine funktionsfähige Anwendung. Jedenfalls war das bei  JUnit-Tests so, die ohne Webserver liefen. Also Aufgabe: Tests generieren.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Auf die Aufgabe fokussieren. Wichtig ist nicht so sehr, dass die Anwendung läuft, sondern der Zuordnungsservice. Und ein Testen braucht meiner Meinung nach keine funktionsfähige Anwendung. Jedenfalls war das bei  JUnit-Tests so, die ohne Webserver liefen. Also Aufgabe: Tests generieren.


Wie soll ich bei der Aufgabe vorangehen?

Soll ich erstmal alle Klassen anschauen ?


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Auf die Aufgabe fokussieren. Wichtig ist nicht so sehr, dass die Anwendung läuft, sondern der Zuordnungsservice. Und ein Testen braucht meiner Meinung nach keine funktionsfähige Anwendung. Jedenfalls war das bei  JUnit-Tests so, die ohne Webserver liefen. Also Aufgabe: Tests generieren.


Wenn die Anwendung nicht mal kompiliert, kann man schlecht testen...


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Anwendung nicht mal kompiliert, kann man schlecht testen...


Ich downloade es von neu. Mal sehen dann


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich downloade es von neu. Mal sehen dann


Das scheint irgendwie die beliebteste Anfängerlösung zu sein: alles zig mal runter laden...


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habe es mit gradle ausgeführt, hat funktioniert. Habe auf build gradle geglickt dann die Ordner geöffnet.
> 
> Ich Downloade es von neu einfach!



Also ich verstehe nicht, was Du mir sagen willst.

Du hast also die Sourcen mittels gradlew übersetzen können (also gradlew build und gradlew test Aufrufe)?

Dann hast Du ja eine Umgebung, mit der Du arbeiten kannst. Zur Not übersetzt du alles auf der Kommandozeile.

Aber dann wird es ggf. ein Problem mit dem IntelliJ Projekt sein. Du hast einfach die sourcen so geöffnet und daher ist das für IntelliJ wohl kein Grade Projekt geworden. Da dann einfach die IntelliJ Dinge bereinigen (also die Ordner und Dateien von IntelliJ löschen) und dann per Import Projekt öffnen. Dann kommt noch eine Auswahl, wie er es importieren soll (Maven, Gradle, ....) und da dann Gradle auswählen und schon nutzt IntelliJ für Build und Co auch Gradle. Das wäre jetzt ohne weitere Analyse ein Vorschlag von mir. Aber da Abgabe am 21 ist: Wie schon gesagt: Wenn es baut, dann baut es. Dann arbeite zur Not mit Notepad++ oder sonst irgend einem Editor.

Ständiges neu herunter laden und so ist aber selten eine Lösung.... zumindest nicht ohne vorher zu sehen, dass es notwendig ist.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also ich verstehe nicht, was Du mir sagen willst.
> 
> Du hast also die Sourcen mittels gradlew übersetzen können (also gradlew build und gradlew test Aufrufe)?


Habe länger Zeit und habe das Projekt mit build gradle geöffnet! So dumm bin ich nicht

Ich lade es später herunter und ja mal schauen



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast Du ja eine Umgebung, mit der Du arbeiten kannst. Zur Not übersetzt du alles auf der Kommandozeile.
> 
> Aber dann wird es ggf. ein Problem mit dem IntelliJ Projekt sein. Du hast einfach die sourcen so geöffnet und daher ist das für IntelliJ wohl kein Grade Projekt geworden. Da dann einfach die IntelliJ Dinge bereinigen (also die Ordner und Dateien von IntelliJ löschen) und dann per Import Projekt öffnen. Dann kommt noch eine Auswahl, wie er es importieren soll (Maven, Gradle, ....) und da dann Gradle auswählen und schon nutzt IntelliJ für Build und Co auch Gradle. Das wäre jetzt ohne weitere Analyse ein Vorschlag von mir. Aber da Abgabe am 21 ist: Wie schon gesagt: Wenn es baut, dann baut es. Dann arbeite zur Not mit Notepad++ oder sonst irgend einem Editor.
> 
> Ständiges neu herunter laden und so ist aber selten eine Lösung.... zumindest nicht ohne vorher zu sehen, dass es notwendig ist.


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Niemand behauptet, dass Du dumm bist. Und ich versuche nur zu verstehen, das Du denn genau treibst oder eben nicht treibst. Wenn ich nicht einmal verstehe, was Du genau mit welchem Ergebnis gemacht hast, dann ist alles nur ein herumraten....


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> kneitzel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Du hast also die Sourcen mittels gradlew übersetzen können (also gradlew build und gradlew test Aufrufe)?
> ...



Mit "build gradle" öffnet man kein Projekt...



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich lade es später herunter und ja mal schauen


Was willst du denn runter laden? 

Das Projekt? - das ist Fehlerfrei.
IntelliJ? - funktioniert, hast du ja auch schon für andere Projekte benutzt
Java? - funktioniert auch, siehe hier drüber
Windows? - funktioniert auch, siehe hier drüber


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das scheint irgendwie die beliebteste Anfängerlösung zu sein: alles zig mal runter laden...


Vorher aber bitte, ohne was zu ändern, zig mal den Build anstoßen. Es könnte ja sein, dass man den Rechner erst einfahren muss.... Was dagegen tatsächlich nicht selten hilft, ist ein Reboot. Wage ich aber im konkreten Fall eher zu bezweifeln.

@Heyoka955 hast Du in der IDE die Pfade schon überprüft? Falls ja: hast Du verschiedene JDKs/JREs installiert? Falls ja: deinstalliere mal alles bis auf das, mit dem Du arbeiten willst.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> IntelliJ? - funktioniert, hast du ja auch schon für andere Projekte benutzt


Das wäre auch noch eine Idee: neues Projekt anlegen und schauen, ob das gebuildet werden kann. Falls ja, dürfte es an den Projekteinstellungen liegen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

Aus diesem Grund hasse ich Software Entwicklung!!!

Man muss einfach irgendwie was anderes machen aber bloß nicht das Projekt wegen so nem verfivkten Bug.

Einfach unnötig! Wie gut dass ich echt kein Code werden will.
Ich werde das Projekt erneut runter laden und dann schauen und wenn das nicht klappt dann mache ich das mit nem
Freund


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Und Du glaubst, in anderen Bereichen ist das anders?


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Und Du glaubst, in anderen Bereichen ist das anders?


Nein aber nicht so abhängig ! Programmieren bockt aber sowas ist nervig


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Wie gut dass ich echt kein Code werden will.


Wenn du zu Code werden wollen würdest, wärst du tendenziell auch ein Fall für eine Psychiater...



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Nein aber nicht so abhängig ! Programmieren bockt aber sowas ist nervig


Jetzt grad bist du nur davon abhängig, das Programm, was du gerne nutzen würdest, bedienen zu können.

Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst, ein Programm deiner Wahl zu bedienen, dann nimm einfach ein anderes. Da bist du grad als Programmierer in einer sehr komfortablen Situation...


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du zu Code werden wollen würdest, wärst du tendenziell auch ein Fall für eine Psychiater...
> 
> 
> Jetzt grad bist du nur davon abhängig, das Programm, was du gerne nutzen würdest, bedienen zu können.
> ...



also habe es erneut heruntergeladen, und es funz aber eine stelle wird rot angezeigt.

fehlermeldung ist dass er den classpath nicht findet.


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Nunja, die Probleme mit der Bedienung von Computern / Software hatten wir oft genug. Das Thema: mach generell was anderes möchte ich aber nicht wieder aufbringen ...

Aber ich musste schon wieder herzhaft lachen: es funktioniert! Nur ein Fehler wird noch angezeigt. Also funktioniert es noch nicht, denn sonst hättest Du doch keinen Fehler!

Was meinst du denn, das du später als Informatiker machen kannst, dabei viel Geld verdienen kannst ohne dass du von Computern und Software Ahnung haben musst? (Generell stellt sich da die Frage, warum man etwas studieren möchte, wenn das eigentliche Thema uninteressant ist....)


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Nunja, die Probleme mit der Bedienung von Computern / Software hatten wir oft genug. Das Thema: mach generell was anderes möchte ich aber nicht wieder aufbringen ...
> 
> Aber ich musste schon wieder herzhaft lachen: es funktioniert! Nur ein Fehler wird noch angezeigt. Also funktioniert es noch nicht, denn sonst hättest Du doch keinen Fehler!
> 
> Was meinst du denn, das du später als Informatiker machen kannst, dabei viel Geld verdienen kannst ohne dass du von Computern und Software Ahnung haben musst? (Generell stellt sich da die Frage, warum man etwas studieren möchte, wenn das eigentliche Thema uninteressant ist....)


Programmieren macht prinzipiell Spaß aber sowas ist nervig. Ich habe die anderen Klassen debugged. Das müsste ich auch hinkriegen


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Programmieren macht prinzipiell Spaß aber sowas ist nervig. Ich habe die anderen Klassen debugged. Das müsste ich auch hinkriegen


Ich habe auch viel Zeit dafür daher werde ich mich ausreichend beschäftigen damit.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Schon mal überlegt, warum ausgerechnet das Package rot unterringelt wird? Tipp: die Antwort steckt in der Titelzeile des IntelliJ-Fensters


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Schon mal überlegt, warum ausgerechnet das Package rot unterringelt wird? Tipp: die Antwort steckt in der Titelzeile des IntelliJ-Fensters


Muss eine Package herstellen


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

Der befindet sich im falschen Ordner naja aber ich wollte Nix daran ändern um ehrlich zu sein. Sonst härre ich das längst gemacht.

Ich fixe heute Abend.

Verstehe nicht wieso das aber bei mir nur so war und wieso die keinen richtigen kompierbaren Code machen können.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe nicht wieso das aber bei mir nur so war und wieso die keinen richtigen kompierbaren Code machen können.


Ja, verstehe ich auch nicht. In der "professionellen Softwareentwicklung" bekommt man schließlich kompilierbaren Code, wenn man nur die IDE aufmacht und es ist auch nicht so, dass das Projekt etwas mit Test Driven Development zu tun hätte.


----------



## kneitzel (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Programmieren macht prinzipiell Spaß aber sowas ist nervig. Ich habe die anderen Klassen debugged. Das müsste ich auch hinkriegen


Also dieses 'sowas' ist Bestandteil der Programmiererung.

Abfahrt Ski fahren macht mir Spass. Aber ich habe keinen Spass dran, auf Brettern einen Berg runter zu fahren und ich mag keinen Schnee und alle Berge über 1000m ist mir die Luft zu dünn. Aber doch: Abfahrt Ski macht mir natürlich Spaß!


----------



## temi (19. Jun 2019)

Ziemlich cool. Wir haben die ersten 100 Beiträge fast voll und noch nicht mal richtig angefangen


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Ziemlich cool. Wir haben die ersten 100 Beiträge fast voll und noch nicht mal richtig angefangen


40% ist eh sinnloser Gelaber lol


----------



## flopalko (19. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> 40% ist eh sinnloser Gelaber lol


Na jeder Beitrag von dir jedenfalls


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Na jeder Beitrag von dir jedenfalls


hat geklappt, jetzt muss ich nur noch paar videos anschauen und Skripte alles aufrischen dann fängt es an


----------



## flopalko (19. Jun 2019)

Sind eh noch 2 Tage bis zum 21. 
Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen ominösen Joker auf sich? Telefonjoker? Oder Publikum, aka dieses Forum^^


----------



## AndiE (19. Jun 2019)

Man könnte auch dazu übergehen, sich zu fragen: Wenn es zwei Abgaben gibt und zwei Korrektoren, wie kann ich dafür sorgen und das überprüfen, dass beide Korrektoren eine Abgabe erhalten? Praktisch ist das nicht ganz einfach. Aber hinzubekommen.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Telefonjoker?


Geil. Mal sehen, was Prof. Freise sagt *ROFL*


----------



## Heyoka955 (19. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Sind eh noch 2 Tage bis zum 21.
> Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen ominösen Joker auf sich? Telefonjoker? Oder Publikum, aka dieses Forum^^


Habe noch gut Zeit, ja ich überlege auch wie ich die Verteilung machen kann.
 Man hat endliche Abgaben und eine Anzahl an Korrekturen mit Arbeitszeit.
Wie knn man das am besten zuteilen hmm


----------



## L0oNY (20. Jun 2019)

Heyoka, ich habe dich enttarnt.

Das was du willst, ist eigenlich gar nicht die Aufgabe zum Laufen zu bringen. Das wahre Ziel ist, deine Fähigkeiten als Consultant weiter auszubauen. Es ist in der Tat eine gute Übung. Alle im Forum behaupten irgendwas und du machst es nicht. Die Übung dabei ist natürlich, dein Handeln zu begründen und die anderen von der Richtigkeit zu überzeugen. Wenn dir keiner antwortet, hast du es geschaft.

Eigentlich ja ganz clever.


----------



## Javinner (20. Jun 2019)

L0oNY hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir keiner antwortet, hast du es geschaft


Hier ist er längst der Sieger..


----------



## Heyoka955 (20. Jun 2019)

L0oNY hat gesagt.:


> Heyoka, ich habe dich enttarnt.
> 
> Das was du willst, ist eigenlich gar nicht die Aufgabe zum Laufen zu bringen. Das wahre Ziel ist, deine Fähigkeiten als Consultant weiter auszubauen. Es ist in der Tat eine gute Übung. Alle im Forum behaupten irgendwas und du machst es nicht. Die Übung dabei ist natürlich, dein Handeln zu begründen und die anderen von der Richtigkeit zu überzeugen. Wenn dir keiner antwortet, hast du es geschaft.
> 
> Eigentlich ja ganz clever.



Mein Problem ist es die Verteilung zu machen ! Wie stellt man sich das vor


----------



## AndiE (20. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habe noch gut Zeit, ja ich überlege auch wie ich die Verteilung machen kann.
> Man hat endliche Abgaben und eine Anzahl an Korrekturen mit Arbeitszeit.
> Wie knn man das am besten zuteilen hmm



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob die Klasse Zuordnungsservice so überhaupt testbar ist?


----------



## Heyoka955 (20. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob die Klasse Zuordnungsservice so überhaupt testbar ist?


Nein, ist sie nicht.


----------



## kneitzel (20. Jun 2019)

Evtl. eine kleine Erläuterung: Bei so Fragen geht es weniger darum, dass wir keine Ahnung haben und dies dringend benötigen, um weiter zu kommen. Es sind Hilfen, damit Du weiter kommst. Daher solltest Du auch noch zusätzlich überlegen, was daraus dann nun folgt. (Aber natürlich schon sehr gut, dass Du auf die Frage eingegangen bist! Das ist ja teilweise auch schon ein Fortschritt. Die Antwort sollte auch weiter bleiben, nur eben ruhig etwas mehr schreiben: Was folgt daraus? Was bedeutet dies für Deine Aufgabe? Oder ist das ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang?)


----------



## Heyoka955 (20. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. eine kleine Erläuterung: Bei so Fragen geht es weniger darum, dass wir keine Ahnung haben und dies dringend benötigen, um weiter zu kommen. Es sind Hilfen, damit Du weiter kommst. Daher solltest Du auch noch zusätzlich überlegen, was daraus dann nun folgt. (Aber natürlich schon sehr gut, dass Du auf die Frage eingegangen bist! Das ist ja teilweise auch schon ein Fortschritt. Die Antwort sollte auch weiter bleiben, nur eben ruhig etwas mehr schreiben: Was folgt daraus? Was bedeutet dies für Deine Aufgabe? Oder ist das ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang?)


Neuen Test schreiben !


----------



## AndiE (20. Jun 2019)

@kneitzel : Danke!!

@Heyoka955 :  Wenn etwas nicht testbar ist, muss man es testbar machen. Um die Zuordnung von Abgaben zu Korrektoren erstellen zu können, musst du also einen Test schreiben können, bei dem du ein bestimmtes Ereignis erwartest. Dazu muss dieser Test aber auch mit genau definierten Daten gespeist werden. Momentan kannst du aber weder die die Anzahl der Korrektoren steuern und auch nicht die Anzahl der Abgaben. Das musst du aber, sonst kannst du keinen Test durchführen. Wenn du also 2 Abgaben und 2 Korrektoren hast, erwartest du, dass jedem Korrektor eine Abgabe zugeordnet wird. Dazu machst du einen "@test" und ein "assertEqual" oder ähnliches. Und dann sorgt man dafür, dass sich der rote Balken beim JUnit-Test in einen grünen verändert.


----------



## Heyoka955 (20. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> @kneitzel : Danke!!
> 
> @Heyoka955 :  Wenn etwas nicht testbar ist, muss man es testbar machen. Um die Zuordnung von Abgaben zu Korrektoren erstellen zu können, musst du also einen Test schreiben können, bei dem du ein bestimmtes Ereignis erwartest. Dazu muss dieser Test aber auch mit genau definierten Daten gespeist werden. Momentan kannst du aber weder die die Anzahl der Korrektoren steuern und auch nicht die Anzahl der Abgaben. Das musst du aber, sonst kannst du keinen Test durchführen. Wenn du also 2 Abgaben und 2 Korrektoren hast, erwartest du, dass jedem Korrektor eine Abgabe zugeordnet wird. Dazu machst du einen "@test" und ein "assertEqual" oder ähnliches. Und dann sorgt man dafür, dass sich der rote Balken beim JUnit-Test in einen grünen verändert.


Ja klar aber wie knn ich die Tests so amchen dass ich nicht weiß wie
Viele Korrektoren vorhanden sind und wir sollen das mit mockito framework machen


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Momentan kannst du aber weder die die Anzahl der Korrektoren steuern und auch nicht die Anzahl der Abgaben.


Natürlich geht das. Warum sollte das auch nicht gehen? 

Man muss halt mocken, aber das ist ja offensichtlich geforderty


----------



## AndiE (20. Jun 2019)

Dann mal den Publikumsjoker. Die Lösung ist aber nicht 100&ig richtig, da ich einige Vereinfachungen gemacht habe.

1. Ich habe in Zuordnungsservice den Quelltext so geändert:


```
public void abgabenZuordnen(int id) {
            
            Blatt blatt = blattService.getBlatt(id);
            
            Deque<Korrektor> korrektoren =  korrektorService.getAll();
            
                    
            List<Abgabe> abgaben = blatt.getUnzugeordneteAbgaben();

            zuordnen(abgaben,korrektoren);
            
        }

        
        public void zuordnen(List<Abgabe>abgaben, Deque<Korrektor> pruefer) {
            
        }
```

Damit habe ich dann diese Testmethode erstellt:


```
@Test
    public void test() {
        // nicht originalgetreu
        BlattService bs= new BlattService();
        
        KorrektorService ks= new KorrektorService();
        ZuordnungsService zs= new ZuordnungsService(bs,ks);
        
        //Abgaben erstellen
        List<Abgabe> abgaben= new ArrayList<Abgabe>();
        Abgabe a1= new Abgabe(UUID.randomUUID(),null);
        abgaben.add(a1);
        Abgabe a2= new Abgabe(UUID.randomUUID(),null);
        abgaben.add(a2);

        //Blatt 3 erhält 2 Abgaben
        
        Blatt b=new Blatt(3,abgaben);
        
        //Blattservice wird hier nicht aufgerufen, da Blatt schon bekannt ist
        
        //
        int a= b.anzahlAllerAbgaben();
        assertEquals(a,2);
        
        Korrektor k1= new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID()," Hans Meyer",20);
        Korrektor k2= new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID(),"Paul Paulsen",30);
        Deque<Korrektor> pruefer= new LinkedList<Korrektor>();
        pruefer.add(k1);
        pruefer.add(k2);
        
        zs.zuordnen(abgaben,pruefer);
        
        //Tests
        
        
    }
```


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in Zuordnungsservice den Quelltext so geändert:


Das würde ich in dem Fall aber als „Schummeln“ sehen 

(Und so erreicht man nicht die 100% Testabdeckung  )


----------



## AndiE (22. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955 : Hast du nun aufgegeben? Das gibt es aber nicht. Wie weit bist du?


----------



## flopalko (22. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 : Hast du nun aufgegeben? Das gibt es aber nicht. Wie weit bist du?


Naja, der Thread heißt ja Aufgabe 4


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Naja, der Thread heißt ja Aufgabe 4


Habe nicht wirklich angefangen, muss spring bischen verstehen


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habe nicht wirklich angefangen, muss spring bischhen verstehen


Nö, musst du nicht. Steht sogar in der Aufgabe.


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nö, musst du nicht. Steht sogar in der Aufgabe.


aber fürs testen brauche ich das framework das für die injection zuständig ist.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> aber fürs testen brauche ich das framework das für die injection zuständig ist.



Und das ist für die Tests nicht Spring.
Hast du selbst zumindest gesagt:



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> wir sollen das mit mockito framework machen


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Und das ist für die Tests nicht Spring.
> Hast du selbst zumindest gesagt:


ich frage mal nach.


also es reicht mockito zu verwenden, das spring framework für dependency injection braucht man hier nicht für meine aufgabe


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich frage mal nach.


Wie man sich am schnellsten exmatrikuliert?


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie man sich am schnellsten exmatrikuliert?


ne bin zu weit gekommen xD.

werde dss Studium schaffen denke ich mal.

werde in der vorlesungsfreien zeit ein kurs belegen auch wenn die zeit da istr


----------



## AndiE (22. Jun 2019)

Ich kann das Zögern nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du testen willst, ob jemand 2 Äpfel an 2 Personen verteilt hat, was prüfst du dann? Doch am einfachsten, ob jede Person einen Apfel erhalten hat. Nichts anderes machst du hier. 

Wo ist also das Problem genau?


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann das Zögern nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du testen willst, ob jemand 2 Äpfel an 2 Personen verteilt hat, was prüfst du dann? Doch am einfachsten, ob jede Person einen Apfel erhalten hat. Nichts anderes machst du hier.
> 
> Wo ist also das Problem genau?


Ich weiß das gleiche mit den Abgaben aber hier besteht das Problem anhand von Stunden die die Korrektoren haben zuzuteilen.
Das heißt bevor man testet muss man erstmal wissen wie man diese zuteilen muss.

aber bin gerade auf chil Modus.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das gleiche mit den Abgaben aber bin gerade auf chil Modus


 so betreibt man ernsthaftes studieren mit 100k Netto als Ziel (y)


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> so betreibt man ernsthaftes studieren mit 100k Netto als Ziel (y)


Brutto

Meine Idee ist es also die Datenbank der Korrektoren durchzugehen und zu gucken wie viele Stunden sie arbeiten.
Nehme ich an als Kriterium an dass für ein Blatt zwei Stunden gebraucht werden.
Dann würde ich die Datenbank durchgehen und von dem ersten Korrektor die Stunden Anfragen und dann mache ich eine Anfrage und gucke wie oft die zwei reinpasst nehmen wir der Korrektor hat 7 Stunden und Modulo 2. hatte er 3 Abgaben und diese 1 merken wir uns dann.

Dadurch würden wir nach den Stunden aufteilen und das wäre sinnvoll denn nehmen wir an es kommen nachreichungen Dann wurde man die Korrektoren, die diesen Counter haben also ungleichmäßige Arbeitsstunden haben, jene Abgaben zuteilen.

Hoffentlich es ist deutlich


----------



## flopalko (22. Jun 2019)

Mit dieser Methodik würdest du so lange Korrektor 1 Abgaben zuordnen bis dieser ausgelastet ist, dann erst Korrektor 2, usw.
Meinst du ist das ein guter scheduling Algorithmus? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du ist das ein guter scheduling Algorithmus?


Für Korrektor 2 schon


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Mit dieser Methodik würdest du so lange Korrektor 1 Abgaben zuordnen bis dieser ausgelastet ist, dann erst Korrektor 2, usw.
> Meinst du ist das ein guter scheduling Algorithmus? Ich denke eher nicht.


Was wäre denn besser ?


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Was wäre denn besser ?


Einfach mal nachdenken wäre ein guter Anfang.


----------



## AndiE (22. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Was wäre denn besser ?


Den chill-Modus auszustellen.  Vielleicht erst mal annehmen, die Stundenzahlen sind für alle gleich. Was ist dann. Obwohl ich dir schon alles vorbereitet habe, hast du nicht mal einen Test erstellt, der überprüft, ob 2 und 2 1 ergibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob du weißt, dass du ein assertEqual brauchst, um den Test ausführen zu können. Und das testet den Rückgabewert einer Methode gegen einen erwarteten Wert. Das will ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (22. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Den chill-Modus auszustellen.  Vielleicht erst mal annehmen, die Stundenzahlen sind für alle gleich. Was ist dann. Obwohl ich dir schon alles vorbereitet habe, hast du nicht mal einen Test erstellt, der überprüft, ob 2 und 2 1 ergibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob du weißt, dass du ein assertEqual brauchst, um den Test ausführen zu können. Und das testet den Rückgabewert einer Methode gegen einen erwarteten Wert. Das will ich gerne sehen.


Wenn die Stunden gleich sind dann werden alle Gleich viel Abgaben bekomemn.

Ehm den Test zeige ich morgen okay ?


----------



## AndiE (24. Jun 2019)

Tadaaa. Es ist wieder Montag und in 8 Stunden ist eine Woche seit Erstellung des Threads vorbei. Und das BESONDERE dabei. Der TO hat NICHT EINE Zeile Quellcode geschrieben. Ich glaube, das ist einmalig, insbesondere bei über 100 Beiträgen, die hier inzwischen aufgelaufen sind.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Tadaaa. Es ist wieder Montag und in 8 Stunden ist eine Woche seit Erstellung des Threads vorbei. Und das BESONDERE dabei. Der TO hat NICHT EINE Zeile Quellcode geschrieben. Ich glaube, das ist einmalig, insbesondere bei über 100 Beiträgen, die hier inzwischen aufgelaufen sind.


Setzte mich heute hin, versprochen.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Jun 2019)

Ist ja noch Zeit, Abgabe war ja erst am 21.6....


----------



## flopalko (24. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ist ja noch Zeit, Abgabe war ja erst am 21.6....


Vergiss die 2 Joker nicht


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ist ja noch Zeit, Abgabe war ja erst am 21.6....


sitze daran also zu deiner frage, wenn alle korrektoren gleiche anzahl an stunden haben, dann würden ale abgaben gleich verteilt sein aber leider ist das demnach nicht der fall, nicht jeder korrektor hat gleiche stunden.


mich würde es interesieren, was ich als ersten schritt machen soll? du hattest ja gefragt wegen asser equals


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Erster Testfall: ein Korrektor, keine Abgabe.
Zweiter Testfall: ein Korrektor, eine Abgabe.
Dritter Testfall: ein Korrektor, zwei Abgaben.


Bekommst du die drei hin?


EDIT: Aufgabe in Abgabe geändert, passend zur Aufgabenstellung.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Erster Testfall: ein Korrektor, keine Aufgabe.
> Zweiter Testfall: ein Korrektor, eine Aufgaben.
> Dritter Testfall: ein Korrektor, zwei Aufgaben.
> 
> ...





mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Erster Testfall: ein Korrektor, keine Aufgabe.
> Zweiter Testfall: ein Korrektor, eine Aufgaben.
> Dritter Testfall: ein Korrektor, zwei Aufgaben.
> 
> ...


also ein korrektor kriegt eine abgabe 
ein korrektor kriegt zwei abgaben 
ein korrektor kriegt drei abgaben

was muss ich genau darunter verstehen?

sollte ich nicht erstmal zwei korrektoren zwei abgaben?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> also ein korrektor kriegt eine abgabe
> ein korrektor kriegt zwei abgaben
> ein korrektor kriegt drei abgaben



Ne. Lies noch mal meinen Beitrag.



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> was muss ich genau darunter verstehen?


"ein Korrektor, keine Aufgabe" bedeutet, um System legst du einen (*1*) Korrektor an, sowie ein Blatt ohne (=*keine, Null, 0*) Abgaben. Dann ordnest du diese Abgaben zu, und guckst ob die passend zugeordnet wurden.



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> sollte ich nicht erstmal zwei korrektoren zwei abgaben?


Wenn, dann doch bitte erstmal 42 und 299.792.458. Oder halt erstmal den einfachsten Fall nehmen.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> also ein korrektor kriegt eine abgabe
> ein korrektor kriegt zwei abgaben
> ein korrektor kriegt drei abgaben
> 
> ...


Also @mrBrown hat was anderes geschrieben. Also so Du nicht absichtlich etwas anderes machen willst, solltest Du Dir das ggf. noch einmal anschauen.

Und ein Testfall mehr kann nie schaden, aber was genau wird bei den von Dir beschriebenen letzten zwei Testfällen (1 Korrektor mit 2 bzw 3 Abgaben) unterschiedlich laufen? Ist da etwas, das anders läuft? Wenn ja: Müssen dann noch Testfälle geschrieben werden mit einem Korrektor und 4, 5, 6, 7, .... Abgaben? Oder wann würde nur bereits getesteter Code erneut getestet?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja: Müssen dann noch Testfälle geschrieben werden mit einem Korrektor und 4, 5, 6, 7, .... Abgaben?


Statt "none, one, some" halt "1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12, ..., 732" (mehr als 732 Abgaben sind ja unrealistisch).


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Statt "none, one, some" halt "1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12, ..., 732" (mehr als 732 Abgaben sind ja unrealistisch).


Okay haben problen mit der Herstellung der tests

Weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll, ich weiß nur dass ich die Objekte herstellen muss in der testklasse und AbgabeZuordnen.

Der Grund für den Fehler dass er einen Korrektor zuweist  liegt glaueb ich an der Methode get first.

Also ich muss die Methode Abgabe zuordnen testen!!!
Aber weiß nicht wie ich Anfangen soll.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Okay haben problen mit der Herstellung der tests


Und ich ein Problem mit deiner Art Beiträge zu verfassen. Beide ließen sich super zusammen lösen 




Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Aber weiß nicht wie ich Anfangen soll.


Es gibt eine leere Test-Methode in deinem Projekt, ich habe dir verraten, wie ein Testfall aussehen könnte, du weißt welche Techniken du benutzen sollst.

Wenn du damit nicht mal den Hauch eines Ansatzes hinbekommst, ist dir wirklich nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Und ich ein Problem mit deiner Art Beiträge zu verfassen. Beide ließen sich super zusammen lösen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Technik weiß ich aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die eine abgabe zu einem korrektoren zuordnen soll.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> die Technik weiß ich aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die eine abgabe zu einem test zuordnen soll.


Wovon redest du? Abgaben sollten Korrektorinnen zugeordnet werden, nicht Tests...


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wovon redest du? Abgaben sollten Korrektorinnen zugeordnet werden, nicht Tests...





das ist mein erster test unvollständig, irgendwie weiß ich nicht wie ich es genau testen soll,

eine abgabe und ein korrektor!!

ich muss ja irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass es einen korrektor gibt und eine abgabe und das irgendwie speichern.

ich muss irgendwie den korrektor so herstellen, dass es nur einen gibt und auch dann eine abgabe.


ist das letzte projekt


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Willst Du das mocking Framework testen?


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Willst Du das mocking Framework testen?


müssen wir, ist eigentlich einfacher.

aber mein problem ist ich muss jetzt irgendwie künstlich namen erzeugen und eine künstliche abgabe aber weiß nicht wie genau?

das gute ist ich beschäftige mich jetzt nur mit dem projekt. und will das hinkriegen.

also ich mus es erstma arrangen und da habe ich mein problem.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> müssen wir, ist eigentlich einfacher.


Das glaub ich kaum.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das glaub ich kaum.


Aber wir sollten das so machen.

Also brauche eure Hilfe 
Mit dem Arrangement.

Wir sollten das nach AAA
Prinzip machen.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ist das letzte projekt


...und hättest du alle vorherigen mal ernsthaft bearbeitet, wäre das jetzt nicht so schwierig...


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> ...und hättest du alle vorherigen mal ernsthaft bearbeitet, wäre das jetzt nicht so schwierig...


Hä


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wir sollten das so machen.


Nein, Du sollst nicht das Framework testen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> ...und hättest du alle vorherigen mal ernsthaft bearbeitet, wäre das jetzt nicht so schwierig...





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nein, Du sollst nicht das Framework testen.


ich weiß aber wir sollen das verwenden.




ich habe einen korrektor hergestellt und eine liste von typ queue und füge den einen korrektoren hinzu in die liste, dadurch habe ich enen korrektor. 

und nun muss ich ein blatt herstellen mit einer abgabe


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> und nun muss ich ein blatt herstellen mit einer abgabe


Dann mach das doch


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Dann mach das doch


soll ich zuerst das blatt herstellen oder die abgabe?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> soll ich zuerst das blatt herstellen oder die abgabe?


Eins von beiden


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eins von beiden




man muss zuerst die abgabe herstellen, denn ohne abgabe kann man kein blatt herstellen.
mache morgen weiter.

reicht für heute


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Solltest mal in Zeile 32 & 34 die id vergleichen


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> ...und hättest du alle vorherigen mal ernsthaft bearbeitet, wäre das jetzt nicht so schwierig...


Mache ich morgen 
Jett gönne ich mir


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Du hast jetzt an einem ganzen Arbeitstag nichts geschafft, Glückwunsch


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du hast jetzt an einem ganzen Arbeitstag nichts geschafft, Glückwunsch


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
Wieso so demotviierend


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> Wieso so demotviierend


Das ist nicht demotivierend, sondern einfach nur ehrlich.

Wenn du drei Tage nach Abgabe noch nichts geschafft hast, ist das einfach unglaublich schlecht.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nicht demotivierend, sondern einfach nur ehrlich.
> 
> Wenn du drei Tage nach Abgabe noch nichts geschafft hast, ist das einfach unglaublich schlecht.


Ich saß heute das erste mal an dem
Projekt.

Davor war ich draußen und Chilen


----------



## AndiE (24. Jun 2019)

Wirkliche Fachleute benutzen solche Chillzeiten zum Programmieren. Dazu nimmt man einen Zettel und einen Stift und ein schattiges Plätzchen. Und dann überlegt man. Vielleicht fällt dir beim Betrachten der Klassennamen etwas auf. Ansonsten habe ich dir in #93 schon ein Beispiel gegeben, wie man den Test anfängt.


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wirkliche Fachleute benutzen solche Chillzeiten zum Programmieren. Dazu nimmt man einen Zettel und einen Stift und ein schattiges Plätzchen. Und dann überlegt man. Vielleicht fällt dir beim Betrachten der Klassennamen etwas auf. Ansonsten habe ich dir in #93 schon ein Beispiel gegeben, wie man den Test anfängt.


War mein Test jetzt falsch das ich dir gezeigt habe im Bild?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> War mein Test jetzt falsch das ich dir gezeigt habe im Bild?


Nein.
Er testet aber auch nichts, deshalb ist er auch nicht richtig.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Kommentar 146: "ich saß heute das erste mal an dem Projekt."   Ach so, ich vergaß, die 145 Kommentare vorher, war er beim Chillen.

Abgesehen davon, sollten wir die Leistung von @Heyoka955 nicht schlecht reden. Er hat immerhin schon zwölf Zeilen Code und drei Kommentare in IntelliJ geschrieben. Wenn man Leerzeilen und Imports noch dazu nimmt, ist er sogar schon bei 40 Zeilen.

Da bin ich schon der Meinung, dass er sich jetzt erst mal ein wenig chillen verdient hat, schließlich ist morgen auch noch ein Tag und nicht, dass er noch Arthritis in den Fingern bekommt.


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Jun 2019)

Schreibt man das Chillen nicht mit zwei l? Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass man erst seeehr spät sehr viele Zeilen in kurzer Zeit schreiben kann. Davor ist man nur mit dem Erkenntnisgewinn beschäftigt...


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Er hat immerhin schon zwölf Zeilen Code und drei Kommentare in IntelliJ geschrieben.


Damit hat er mehr als der durchschnittliche Entwickler (mit 10 Zeilen pro Tag nach Mythical Man-Month) geschafft


----------



## AndiE (24. Jun 2019)

Ich glaube, er meint schielen- auf die Lösung anderer.

Aber noch ein Tipp. Wie hätte man das vor 40 Jahren gelöst? Eine Reihe Studenten schreiben Arbeiten, die keinen Namen erhalten, sondern mit Nummern anonymisiert sind. Und nun werden die auf eine Anzahl Prüfer verteilt. Was erhält dann jeder Prüfer und was kann man da testen?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Schreibt man das Chillen nicht mit zwei l? Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass man erst seeehr spät sehr viele Zeilen in kurzer Zeit schreiben kann. Davor ist man nur mit dem Erkenntnisgewinn beschäftigt...


Erstaunlicherweise gibt es wohl kaum eine Korrelation zwischen "Zeilen" und Erfahrung: http://accelerateddevelopment.blogspot.com/2013/03/it-no-experience-required.html


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Damit hat er mehr als der durchschnittliche Entwickler (mit 10 Zeilen pro Tag nach Mythical Man-Month) geschafft


Ja, man muss ja nicht unbedingt durch den Projektaufwand teilen.


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es wohl kaum eine Korrelation zwischen "Zeilen" und Erfahrung


Unerstaunlicherweise denke ich nicht, dass Du mich verstanden hast.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Unerstaunlicherweise denke ich nicht, dass Du mich verstanden hast.


Meintest du seinen Erkenntnisgewinn während dieses Projektes? Der wird am Ende eh bei Null sein...


----------



## Heyoka955 (24. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Meintest du seinen Erkenntnisgewinn während dieses Projektes? Der wird am Ende eh bei Null sein...


Ich verstehe dich nicht...

Du bist irgendwie ein Fall für sich  

Aber bist irgendwie korrekt


----------



## flopalko (24. Jun 2019)

Nein, du bist hier der Sonderling. Niemand versteht dich...


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht...


Nicht nur ihn, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Jun 2019)

Leute... bleibt alle auf dem Teppich bitte. Wohin soll sich dieses Thema entwickeln(?).


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Wohin soll sich dieses Thema entwickeln(?).


Immer diese rhetorischen Fragen.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich saß heute das erste mal an dem
> Projekt.
> 
> Davor war ich draußen und Chilen



Ja, Prioritäten zu setzen ist wichtig! Und es macht Spaß, Deine Prioritäten zu sehen....

Und hatten wir nicht mit Dir das Thema Studium sei heute nicht mit dem Studium früher / vor einigen Jahren zu vergleichen?

Also ich kann Dir versichern, dass man zumndest von 94-99 bei einem Informatikstudium nicht durch Chillen zum Diplom gekommen ist. Zumindest an der Uni, an der ich studiert habe, gab es keine Professur für Chillen, es wurden keine Vertiefungsfächer wie "Chillen selbst in Extremsituationen" angeboten ... und wenn man bei Jobbörsen sucht: Irgendwie finde ich da keine Stellen für Profi-Chiller ....

Also nur um zu vermeiden, dass Du Dich durch ein Studium quälst, für dessen Themen Du Dich so wenig motivieren kannst um dann später festzustellen, dass Du mit Abschluss nicht sofort ein Einstiegsgehalt von  100K+ bekommst und so:
Wenn Du das nächste Mal chillst dann denk doch einmal ernsthaft darüber nach, was Du gerne machen möchtest. Was macht Dir Spaß? Und dann brich Dein Studium ab um nach genau das.... Dass Du mit Informatik nicht glücklich wirst, deutet sich in meinen Augen doch schon an. Und wenn es am Erwartungsdruck der Eltern liegt oder so: evtl. einmal ein offenes Gespräch mit denen führen. (Ok, dass Du statt studieren nur chillst musst würde ich Ihnen evtl. nicht sagen.....)

Aber das habe ich Dir jetzt schon öfters geschrieben...


----------



## L0oNY (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> ... dass Du mit Abschluss ...



keine Pointe


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ja, Prioritäten zu setzen ist wichtig! Und es macht Spaß, Deine Prioritäten zu sehen....
> 
> Und hatten wir nicht mit Dir das Thema Studium sei heute nicht mit dem Studium früher / vor einigen Jahren zu vergleichen?
> 
> ...





Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Leute... bleibt alle auf dem Teppich bitte. Wohin soll sich dieses Thema entwickeln(?).


Ziemlich kindisch wie die sich verhalten ...


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Eine Frage wie viele Tests sollte ich machen?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Frage wie viele Tests sollte ich machen?


Bis alles funktioniert und du eine Testabdeckung von 100% hast.

(Oder 42,3 wenn du einen harte Zahle willst)


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Bis alles funktioniert und du eine Testabdeckung von 100% hast.
> 
> (Oder 42,3 wenn du einen harte Zahle willst)


Ich weiß ja nichtmal wie  viele Abgaben ich habe, bevor ich die weiteren Tests mache, muss ich doch erst wissen, wie ich das aufteile


----------



## AndiE (25. Jun 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt die Frage von #153 selbst beantworte, dann wurde aus einem Stapel Abgaben mehrere kleine Stapel abgaben für die Korrektoren. Und man konnte natürlich nachzählen, wie viele das waren. 
Nun kann man bei Java ja annehmen, dass ein Stapel sich mit einer ArrayList modellieren läßt, die eine "size"-Methode hat, die die Anzahl der Elemente zurückgibt.
Wenn alle Klassen einen Service haben, kann man vielleicht auch zu Zuordnungsservice eine Klasse Zuordnung erstellen.

Und zack, ist die Testumgebung fertig.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja nichtmal wie viele Abgaben ich habe, bevor ich die weiteren Tests mache, muss ich doch erst wissen, wie ich das aufteile



Du weißt ja auch nicht, wie viele Abgaben es irgendwann mal gibt, das wäre sonst ja auch ziemlich witzlos. Wie du das aufteilst, sollst du dir ja eben überlegen, ist aber eigentlich ganz einfach.




AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wenn alle Klassen einen Service haben, kann man vielleicht auch zu Zuordnungsservice eine Klasse Zuordnung erstellen.


Wat? Was soll man denn mit der?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt die Frage von #153 selbst beantworte, dann wurde aus einem Stapel Abgaben mehrere kleine Stapel abgaben für die Korrektoren. Und man konnte natürlich nachzählen, wie viele das waren.
> Nun kann man bei Java ja annehmen, dass ein Stapel sich mit einer ArrayList modellieren läßt, die eine "size"-Methode hat, die die Anzahl der Elemente zurückgibt.
> Wenn alle Klassen einen Service haben, kann man vielleicht auch zu Zuordnungsservice eine Klasse Zuordnung erstellen.
> 
> Und zack, ist die Testumgebung fertig.


Verstehe aber ich muss dennoch wieeen wie ich das zuteile?

Es muss ja eine faire Verteilung sein.

Und manche Leute haben zu viele Stunden


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe aber ich muss dennoch wieeen wie ich das zuteile?


Richtig, das ist deine Aufgabe. Schön, dass du das noch mal festgestellt hast 

Du hast mittlerweile schon so viele Hinweise bekomme, dass es eine Leichtigkeit sein sollte, das zu lösen.


Ich weise dich aber freundlicherweise nochmals hier drauf hin:


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Erster Testfall: ein Korrektor, keine Abgabe.
> Zweiter Testfall: ein Korrektor, eine Abgabe.
> Dritter Testfall: ein Korrektor, zwei Abgaben.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Richtig, das ist deine Aufgabe. Schön, dass du das noch mal festgestellt hast
> 
> Du hast mittlerweile schon so viele Hinweise bekomme, dass es eine Leichtigkeit sein sollte, das zu lösen.
> 
> ...


Okay ich mache erstmal diese drei Tests dann schauen wir weiter ? Ist das okay ?


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich muss dennoch wieeen wie ich das zuteile?


Wie steht doch schon in der Aufgabe: proportional zu den Arbeitsstunden.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wie steht doch schon in der Aufgabe: proportional zu den Arbeitsstunden.


Eine Abgabe eine Stunde ? Oder eine Abgabe zwei Stunden ?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Abgabe eine Stunde ? Oder eine Abgabe zwei Stunden ?


Ist egal für die Aufgabe.


Wenn zwei Personen gleich viel arbeiten, dann bekommen beide .... viel?
Wenn eine Person doppelt so viel arbeitet, dann bekommt sie ..... viel?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Was bedeutet denn proportional? Wenn etwas proportional zueinander ist dann muss das ja irgendwas bedeuten...

Also wenn du ein Wort in der Aufgabe nicht verstehst, dann Schlag es nach!


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ist egal für die Aufgabe.
> 
> 
> Wenn zwei Personen gleich viel arbeiten, dann bekommen beide .... viel?
> Wenn eine Person doppelt so viel arbeitet, dann bekommt sie ..... viel?


Wenn Personen gleich viel arbeiten dann bekomen sie die gleiche Anzahl an Abgaben 


Und wenn eine Person doppelt arbeitet dann bekommt diese Person doppelt soviel.

Ich muss aber dennoch wissen wie viele Stunden ein Korrektor brauchen sollte für eine Abgabe.


----------



## flopalko (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Personen gleich viel arbeiten dann bekomen sie die gleiche Anzahl an Abgaben
> 
> 
> Und wenn eine Person doppelt arbeitet dann bekommt diese Person doppelt soviel.
> ...


Nein, musst du eben nicht!
Ernsthaft, du hast keine Ahnung, kannst dir nicht mal die geringsten Dinge selbst erarbeiten, fragst wegen jeder noch so kleinen Frage mindestens 10 Mal das gleiche im Forum und entschließt sich für eine wichtige Aufgabe in einem Fach, wo du nichts zusammenbringst bis nach der eigentlichen Abgabefrist zu chillen.
Du hast in einem Informatikstudium (und hier) echt nichts verloren. Lass es einfach, sich dir was anderes. Keiner wird dir in der Branche je einen Job geben, den du länger als 1-2 Monate behältst...


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Kann ich irgendwo meinen Account löschen


----------



## Maliko (25. Jun 2019)

Schreib Flown ne PM: https://www.java-forum.org/mitglied/flown.23524/


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

habe aber erst paar fragen, 



wie kann ich einen integer objekt ubergeben und dann den integer dadrinne vergleichen?

habe ein problem mit assert


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

```
@Test //Eine Abgabe ein Korrektor
    public void test() {

        Korrektor Heyoka = new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID() , "akin" ,1);
        Deque<Korrektor> liste = new ArrayDeque<>();
        liste.addFirst(Heyoka);
        KorrektorService s = mock(KorrektorService.class);
        Mockito.when(s.getAll()).thenReturn((liste));

        Abgabe abgabe = new Abgabe();
        List<Abgabe> abgaben = Arrays.asList(abgabe);
        Blatt blatt = new Blatt(1, abgaben);
        BlattService service = mock(BlattService.class);
        Mockito.when(service.getBlatt(Mockito.anyInt())).thenReturn(blatt);

        ZuordnungsService zuOrdnen = new ZuordnungsService(service,s);
        zuOrdnen.abgabenZuordnen(1);

        String einKorrektor = service.getBlatt(1).getZugeordneteAbgaben().get(1).getKorrektor().getName();

        List<String> Zuteilung = Arrays.asList(einKorrektor);


    }


    @Test //Ein Korrektor zwei Abgaben
    public void test2(){
        Korrektor Heyoka = new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID() , "akin" ,2);
        Deque<Korrektor> liste = new ArrayDeque<>();
        liste.addFirst(Heyoka);
        KorrektorService s = mock(KorrektorService.class);
        Mockito.when(s.getAll()).thenReturn((liste));


        List<Abgabe> abgaben = Arrays.asList(new Abgabe(), new Abgabe());
        Blatt blatt = new Blatt(1, abgaben);
        BlattService service = mock(BlattService.class);
        Mockito.when(service.getBlatt(Mockito.anyInt())).thenReturn(blatt);

        ZuordnungsService zuOrdnen = new ZuordnungsService(service,s);
        zuOrdnen.abgabenZuordnen(1);

        String einKorrektor = service.getBlatt(1).getZugeordneteAbgaben().get(1).getKorrektor().getName();

        List<String> Zuteilung = Arrays.asList(einKorrektor);

    }


    @Test //Ein Korrektor keine abgabe
    public void test3(){
        Korrektor Heyoka = new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID() , "akin" ,2);
        Deque<Korrektor> liste = new ArrayDeque<>();
        liste.addFirst(Heyoka);
        KorrektorService s = mock(KorrektorService.class);
        Mockito.when(s.getAll()).thenReturn((liste));


        List<Abgabe> abgaben = Arrays.asList();
        Blatt blatt = new Blatt(1, abgaben);
        BlattService service = mock(BlattService.class);
        Mockito.when(service.getBlatt(Mockito.anyInt())).thenReturn(blatt);

        ZuordnungsService zuOrdnen = new ZuordnungsService(service,s);
        zuOrdnen.abgabenZuordnen(1);

        String einKorrektor = service.getBlatt(1).getZugeordneteAbgaben().get(1).getKorrektor().getName();

        List<String> Zuteilung = Arrays.asList(einKorrektor);

    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Korrektor Heyoka = new Korrektor...


Ein Korrektor Heyoka kann aus Prinzip schon nicht funktionieren. 



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> habe ein problem mit assert







__





						Using Hamcrest for testing - Tutorial
					





					www.vogella.com


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955 Nimm doch Netbeans, Eclipse oder den Java-Editor für den Anfang, stelle kein schwarzes Theme ein, beachte die Korrekturvorschläge der IDE, suche selber nach Lösungen, bevor Du sie erfragst - und ein Abmelden von Forum ist nicht zwingend notwendig - bisher hast Du Dich normal verhalten.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 Nimm doch Netbeans, Eclipse oder den Java-Editor für den Anfang, stelle kein schwarzes Theme ein, beachte die Korrekturvorschläge der IDE, suche selber nach Lösungen, bevor Du sie erfragst - und ein Abmelden von Forum ist nicht zwingend notwendig - bisher hast Du Dich normal verhalten.


Müssen das verwenden hahaha


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich einen integer objekt ubergeben und dann den integer dadrinne vergleichen?


Was zur Hölle willst du da machen?



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> habe ein problem mit assert


Wenn du AssertJ nutzen willst (ist zumindest importiert, wenn auch in der Java-6-Version):




__





						AssertJ / Fluent assertions for java
					

AssertJ site




					joel-costigliola.github.io
				






Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> [....]


Die Tests haben alle keine Assertion und enthalten zT Unsinn, die sind also völlig aussagelos...


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955 Nimm doch Netbeans, Eclipse oder den Java-Editor für den Anfang, stelle kein schwarzes Theme ein,


Warum denn Netbeans oder Eclipse statt IntelliJ?



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Müssen das verwenden hahaha


Nö, laut Aufgabe ist IntelliJ nicht Pflicht, die enthält sicherlich nicht Grundlos hinweise zu Eclipse...


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was zur Hölle willst du da machen?
> 
> 
> Wenn du AssertJ nutzen willst (ist zumindest importiert, wenn auch in der Java-6-Version):
> ...


Ich wikk meine Methode überprüfen die fürs verteilen zuständig ist, dass er es richtig macht


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wikk meine Methode überprüfen die fürs verteilen zuständig ist, dass er es richtig macht


Lern doch mal bitte zitieren...


Falls das eine Antwort auf meine Frage war: warum sollte man Collections.frequency dafür nutzen? das ist doch völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

das macht kein sinn das damit zu prüfen, im Prinzip reicht das wenn ich einen assert mache wie hier


```
public void test() {
        //Arrange
        Korrektor Heyoka = new Korrektor(UUID.randomUUID() , "akin" ,1);
        Deque<Korrektor> liste = new ArrayDeque<>();
        liste.addFirst(Heyoka);
        KorrektorService s = mock(KorrektorService.class);
        Mockito.when(s.getAll()).thenReturn((liste));
        Abgabe abgabe = new Abgabe();
        List<Abgabe> abgaben = Arrays.asList(abgabe);
        Blatt blatt = new Blatt(1, abgaben);
        BlattService service = mock(BlattService.class);
        Mockito.when(service.getBlatt(Mockito.anyInt())).thenReturn(blatt);
        ZuordnungsService zuOrdnen = new ZuordnungsService(service,s);

        //Act
        zuOrdnen.abgabenZuordnen(1);

        //Assert

        assertThat(zuOrdnen.abgabenZuordnen(1), // pruefe ob richtig verteilt worden ist)


    }
```


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

ZuordnungsService#abgabenZuordnen gibt nichts zurück...


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

ich w


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> ZuordnungsService#abgabenZuordnen gibt nichts zurück...


ich weiß aber irgendwie muss ich auf die abhabe zurückgreifen und auf den korrektor der die erhalten hat, das ist ja alles in gespeichert in der datenbank


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß aber irgendwie muss ich auf die abhabe zurückgreifen und auf den korrektor der die erhalten hat, das ist ja alles in gespeichert in der datenbank


Nö, in deinem Test wird die Datenbank nicht benutzt.

Du hast da so Variablen wie `abgabe`, `blatt`, `Heyoka` ...


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nö, in deinem Test wird die Datenbank nicht benutzt.
> 
> Du hast da so Variablen wie `abgabe`, `blatt`, `Heyoka` ...


und darüber muss ich zum namen des Korrektors zugreifen oder?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Kannst du mal in einem ganzen, verständlichen Satz beschreiben, was genau du machen willst?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mal in einem ganzen, verständlichen Satz beschreiben, was genau du machen willst?


ich will schauen ob richtig zugeteilt wurde, also dass der eine korrektor genau eine abgabe erhalten hat, also assert


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Na das mit dem verständlich üben wir aber noch mal...


Was *genau* musst du dafür machen?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Na das mit dem verständlich üben wir aber noch mal...
> 
> 
> Was *genau* musst du dafür machen?


ich muss auf die anzahl der abgaben schauen die der korrektor erhalten hat


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Okay, und wie könntest du das anstellen?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Okay, und wie könntest du das anstellen?


indem ich über zuordnungsservice auf die zwei Klassen also die instanzen zugreife?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Nein.

Beim nächsten Mal nicht raten sondern nachdenken.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

String testKorrektor = service.getBlatt(0).getZugeordneteAbgaben().get(1).getKorrektor().getName();


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich muss auf die anzahl der abgaben schauen die der korrektor erhalten hat





Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> String testKorrektor


Ah, ja.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ah, ja.


was heißt das


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Warum denn dieses: `service.getBlatt(0).getZugeordneteAbgaben().get(1)`?

Willst du damit von Blatt 0 (was als lokale Variable schon existiert) die zweite Abgabe bekommen (welche es in zwei der drei Tests nicht gibt, und in dem anderem fast als lokale Variable)?

Was willst du mit dem Namen des Korrektors?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> was heißt das


Das es zwischen dem was du machen willst und dem was du machst keinen Zusammenhang gibt.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das es zwischen dem was du machen willst und dem was du machst keinen Zusammenhang gibt.


aber tue ich nicht auf die namen zugreifen?
hmm okay hast recht, ich muss irgendwie auf die abgabe und den namen des Korrektors zugreifen, annst du mir als tipp sagen welche Klassen ich genau anschauen muss.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> aber tue ich nicht auf die namen zugreifen?


Doch, eben das tust du.

Aber "wie heißt du" ist nur selten eine sinnvolle Frage, wenn man wissen will, wie viel man arbeitet.



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> hmm okay hast recht, ich muss irgendwie auf die abgabe und den namen des Korrektors zugreifen, annst du mir als tipp sagen welche Klassen ich genau anschauen muss.


So ganz spontan würde ich mir dir Klasse Abgabe angucken, wenn es um Abgaben geht, aber nur so geraten.
Könntest dir auch die Klasse JComboBox angucken, die ist sicher auch interessant.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Warte mal eine Frage,

Wir sollen doch nur testen ob die Methode richtig zugeteilt hat oder ?

Wurde soeben bischen verwirrt?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Könntest dir auch die Klasse JComboBox angucken, die ist sicher auch interessant.



Hmm, nee. Die ist nicht interessant. java.nio hat viel interessantere Klassen finde ich.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955, bevor ich es vergesse, TreeSet hat nichts mit Baumschule zu tun.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Heyoka955, bevor ich es vergesse, TreeSet hat nichts mit Baumschule zu tun.



Also Tree ist Baum und Set Menge ... Bei Baumschulen kann man aber eine ganze Menge Bäume kaufen ....

Also wenn Du Dich mit so einer Aussage Mal nicht irrst!


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Warte mal eine Frage,
> 
> Wir sollen doch nur testen ob die Methode richtig zugeteilt hat oder ?
> 
> Wurde soeben bischen verwirrt?


Ja.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also Tree ist Baum und Set Menge ... Bei Baumschulen kann man aber eine ganze Menge Bäume kaufen ....
> 
> Also wenn Du Dich mit so einer Aussage Mal nicht irrst!


Ich würde ja sagen, bei TreeSet geht es um das Setzen von Bäumen!


----------



## AndiE (25. Jun 2019)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Ihr sollt die Zuteilung per TDD  erstellen. Und der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist, es sich erst mal einfach zu machen. Man könnte also erst mal eine Klasse "Zuordnung" anlegen, die eine Methode "int gib Stapelgrosse(Blatt b, Korrektor k);" enthält. Die Klasse "Zuordnungsservice" erhält nun eine Instanz von Zuordnung. Und schon kannst du programmieren: Wenn ich einen Korrektor habe und 2 Abgaben, dann soll "assertEqual(gibStapelgroesse(b,k);2);"(Kommte da ein Semicolon zwischen?) sein. Im ersten Cirde schreibt man da wirklich einfach "return 2;" rein. Der erste Test ist damit erfüllt, und es folgt der nächste. So einfach kann man sich das machen. 

Später wird das Refactoring vielleicht sagen, dass "Zuordnung" gelöscht werden kann. aber das ergibt sich eben. Manchmal ist man da eben auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Ihr sollt die Zuteilung per TDD  erstellen. Und der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist, es sich erst mal einfach zu machen. Man könnte also erst mal eine Klasse "Zuordnung" anlegen, die eine Methode "int gib Stapelgrosse(Blatt b, Korrektor k);" enthält. Die Klasse "Zuordnungsservice" erhält nun eine Instanz von Zuordnung. Und schon kannst du programmieren: Wenn ich einen Korrektor habe und 2 Abgaben, dann soll "assertEqual(gibStapelgroesse(b,k);2);"(Kommte da ein Semicolon zwischen?) sein. Im ersten Cirde schreibt man da wirklich einfach "return 2;" rein. Der erste Test ist damit erfüllt, und es folgt der nächste. So einfach kann man sich das machen.
> 
> Später wird das Refactoring vielleicht sagen, dass "Zuordnung" gelöscht werden kann. aber das ergibt sich eben. Manchmal ist man da eben auf dem Holzweg.


Mein





AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Ihr sollt die Zuteilung per TDD  erstellen. Und der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist, es sich erst mal einfach zu machen. Man könnte also erst mal eine Klasse "Zuordnung" anlegen, die eine Methode "int gib Stapelgrosse(Blatt b, Korrektor k);" enthält. Die Klasse "Zuordnungsservice" erhält nun eine Instanz von Zuordnung. Und schon kannst du programmieren: Wenn ich einen Korrektor habe und 2 Abgaben, dann soll "assertEqual(gibStapelgroesse(b,k);2);"(Kommte da ein Semicolon zwischen?) sein. Im ersten Cirde schreibt man da wirklich einfach "return 2;" rein. Der erste Test ist damit erfüllt, und es folgt der nächste. So einfach kann man sich das machen.
> 
> Später wird das Refactoring vielleicht sagen, dass "Zuordnung" gelöscht werden kann. aber das ergibt sich eben. Manchmal ist man da eben auf dem Holzweg.


Ah okay klingt simple


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn Netbeans oder Eclipse statt IntelliJ


Nix gegen Dich, aber mir wird das Thema hier zu blöd.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Nix gegen Dich, aber mir wird das Thema hier zu blöd.


Wie jetzt?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Nix gegen Dich, aber mir wird das Thema hier zu blöd.


Weil man dich fragt, warum du von IntelliJ abrätst?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Ihr sollt die Zuteilung per TDD erstellen. Und der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist, es sich erst mal einfach zu machen. Man könnte also erst mal eine Klasse "Zuordnung" anlegen, die eine Methode "int gib Stapelgrosse(Blatt b, Korrektor k);" enthält. Die Klasse "Zuordnungsservice" erhält nun eine Instanz von Zuordnung.


Um die Frage mal zu wiederholen: was soll Zuordnung denn sein? Blatt, Abgabe, Korrektor sind in der Domäne klar, aber Zuordnung ist doch einfach nur die Beziehung von Abgabe zu Korrektor, die schon modelliert ist. (Und deine vorgeschlagene Methode sieht nicht wirklich nach eine Methode der Zuordnung selbst aus).



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> "assertEqual(gibStapelgroesse(b,k);2);"(Kommte da ein Semicolon zwischen?)


Na, das sind ganz normale Methodenaufrufe, da kommt nirgends einfach so ein Semikolon rein.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde ja sagen, bei TreeSet geht es um das Setzen von Bäumen!





kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn Du Dich mit so einer Aussage Mal nicht irrst!


Diese Lügen-Lehrer von der Baumschule, die vermitteln einem aber auch jeden Mist


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Weil man dich fragt, warum du von IntelliJ abrätst?


Nein, ich denke einfach, weil es Off Topic ist. In einem Thread über die richtige Nutzung von TreeSets in Baumschulen würde ich auch nicht über IDEs diskutieren wollen....

Ansonsten muss ich sagen: IntelliJ taugt nichts wenn es um das Pflanzen von Bäumen geht. Da habe ich bei meinen Versuchen die besten Erfahrungen mit dem 11" MBA gemacht. Das Alu Gehäuse ist schön stabil und damit konnte ich ein Loch für einen Baum graben. Das Plastik Gehäuse meines Lenovo Laptops war da nicht geeignet....

Nur jetzt zurück zur Aufgabe: wie viele Bäume sollten jetzt vom TE gepflanzt werden? Und für was für Bäume hat er sich entschieden? (Aber die Entscheidung, statt Informatik Gartenbau zu machen, finde ich super! Da spielt der Inhalt der Vorlesungen und Übungen bezüglich Tests keine Rolle und es ist somit nicht schlimm, dass er gechillt hat statt diese Veranstaltungen zu besuchen...)


----------



## AndiE (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Um die Frage mal zu wiederholen: was soll Zuordnung denn sein? Blatt, Abgabe, Korrektor sind in der Domäne klar, aber Zuordnung ist doch einfach nur die Beziehung von Abgabe zu Korrektor, die schon modelliert ist. (Und deine vorgeschlagene Methode sieht nicht wirklich nach eine Methode der Zuordnung selbst aus).



Das hängt damit zusammen, wie ich die Aufgabe lösen würde. Im übertragenen Sinne erhält jeder Korrektor einen Stapel. also ein ArrayList. Momentan ist der Korrektor als 3. Argument von Abgabe deklariert. Ich würde daher dies so umformen, dass es eine Beziehung Kotrrektor-Abgaben gibt, wo für jeden Korrektor die Anzahl der zugeordneten Abgaben erkennbar ist. Auf den ersten Blick scheint das tatsächlich doppelt gedacht, würde für mich aber bei der Erstellung des Programmes helfen. Die die Methode abgabenZuordnen(id) selbst keinen Rückgabewert hat, würde ich als Kunstgriff eine Anzahl von Arrays befüllen- diese stellen dann die Stapel an Abgaben der einzelnen Korrektoren dar. Wenn jemand Äpfel verteilt, muss ich ja auch nicht den Verteiler testen, sondern in die Körbe der anderen schauen.

Soweit wäre mein Plan. aber ich weiß ja, dass sich das beim Erstellen auch ändern kann.


----------



## White_Fox (25. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Noch mal zur Erinnerung: *Ihr* sollt die Zuteilung per TDD erstellen.


Ja, ich glaube, so ergibt der Thread hier allmählich Sinn.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

@Heyoka955: Das ist jetzt keine Erklärung für dich, also entweder nicht lesen oder nach dem Lesen wieder ignorieren. 



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Das hängt damit zusammen, wie ich die Aufgabe lösen würde. Im übertragenen Sinne erhält jeder Korrektor einen Stapel. also ein ArrayList. Momentan ist der Korrektor als 3. Argument von Abgabe deklariert. Ich würde daher dies so umformen, dass es eine Beziehung Kotrrektor-Abgaben gibt, wo für jeden Korrektor die Anzahl der zugeordneten Abgaben erkennbar ist. Auf den ersten Blick scheint das tatsächlich doppelt gedacht, würde für mich aber bei der Erstellung des Programmes helfen.



Bisher gibt's halt nur die Referenz von Abgabe zu Korrektor, alle Abgaben eines Korrektors würde man da über ein Repository/Service abfragbar machen. Sonst landet man bei unschönen Bidirektionalen Verbindungen.
Würdest du diese Beziehung mit einer bidirektionalen "Zuordnung" lösen?
Wenn man das macht, kann "Zuordnung" sich aber auch nicht selbst um die Zuordnung kümmern, da bräuchte man weiterhin einen Service für, sodass zumindest auf der Ebene nichts gewonnen wäre.

Eine "Zuordnung" wäre allerdings uU sinnvoll, um das als eigene Entität zu repräsentieren (wobei vielleicht ein anderer Name besser wäre, Bewertung vielleicht), dann hätte man Abgabe und Korrektor schöner getrennt, und könnte das auch als die von dir angesprochenen Rückgabe nutzen. 



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Die die Methode abgabenZuordnen(id) selbst keinen Rückgabewert hat, würde ich als Kunstgriff eine Anzahl von Arrays befüllen- diese stellen dann die Stapel an Abgaben der einzelnen Korrektoren dar.


Die "Rückgabe" hat man aktuell halt dann in den Abgaben stehen, um daraus eine Liste per Korrektor zu bekommen, muss man die halt einmal gruppieren, sollte kein Hexenwerk sein. Die Stapel der Korrektoren muss man ja sonst auch irgendwie abbilden, oder nur als lokale Variable zum zuweisen und danach ignorieren.



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wenn jemand Äpfel verteilt, muss ich ja auch nicht den Verteiler testen, sondern in die Körbe der anderen schauen.


Oder eher: um den Verteiler zu testen, muss man in die Körbe der anderen schauen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

habe eine Frage wäre es nicht möglich wenn ich über die Methode zugeordneteAbgabe Mit equals Anzahl der Stunden pruefe?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

Also so
service.getBlatt(1).getZurgeordneteAbgaben().get(1) und dann das mit der Anzahl der Stunden vergleiche ?

Oder die Abgaben sind da alles in einer Size gespeichert, wenn ich sie size mit dem Anzahl der Stunden vergleiche müsste es doch klappen?

Wobei ich die obere mehr bevorzuge, denn dieses get(1) zeigt die erste Abgabe und wir wissen dass das eine Abgabe ist und wenn wir irgendwie über get(1) auf die Anzahl der Abgaben zugreifen können, würde das klappen.

Brauche eure Hilfe 

Komme fast auf die loesunng


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Vergiss mal den Code und denke Dir das ganze einfach mal mit echten Personen und Blättern.

Das was du jetzt vor hast, ist aus dem Stapel Blätter das zweite Blatt zu ziehen, und das mit Stunden zu vergleichen.
Wie sinnvoll klingt das?


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Jun 2019)

Ich hab @Heyoka955 auf einem Foto gefunden:







(Nein, das bin nicht ich auf dem Bild, Nein, ich kenne den Urheber des Bilds nicht, Nein, ich habe mir im Vorfeld keine Erlaubnis eingeholt  ich fands nur iwie witzig )


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Vergiss mal den Code und denke Dir das ganze einfach mal mit echten Personen und Blättern.
> 
> Das was du jetzt vor hast, ist aus dem Stapel Blätter das zweite Blatt zu ziehen, und das mit Stunden zu vergleichen.
> Wie sinnvoll klingt das?


Garnicht sinnvoll,
Wie soll ich das mit echten Personen vorstellen


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Garnicht sinnvoll,
> Wie soll ich das mit echten Personen vorstellen


@kneitzel ist ein Korrektor, du hast bisher für Aufgabe 4 noch nichts Abgegeben.

Also, hier die Liste der Korrektoren: @kneitzel
Hier die Abgaben: (<- da steht nichts)


Die Abgaben werden jetzt zugeteilt. Wie kannst du prüfen, ob das korrekt zugeteilt ist.


----------



## White_Fox (25. Jun 2019)

Na mensch, so wie du das mit echten Personen (und echten Zetteln, echten Korrekturen, ...) halt machen würdest.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> @kneitzel ist ein Korrektor, du hast bisher noch nichts Abgegeben.
> 
> Also, hier die Liste der Korrektoren: @kneitzel
> Hier die Abgaben: (<- da steht nichts)
> ...


Ich zähle die Abgaben und die Anzahl seiner Stunden

Wenn keine Abgabe vorhanden ist dann ist das eine Sonderfall

Aber ansonsten Anzahl der Stunden und Abgaben Anzahl vergleichen


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich zähle die Abgaben und die Anzahl seiner Stunden
> 
> Wenn keine Abgabe vorhanden ist dann ist das eine Sonderfall


Dann mach das doch mal vor. Er hat 2h Zeit zum korrigieren.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Dann mach das doch mal vor. Er hat 2h Zeit zum korrigieren.


Das Problem ist wie gteife ich auf die zugeteilte Abgaben zu?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Die liegen als Stapel vor dir, hier sind sie aufgelistet:


(Da ist immer noch keine, deshalb leerer Stapel)


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die liegen als Stapel vor dir, hier sind sie aufgelistet:
> 
> 
> (Da ist immer noch keine, deshalb leerer Stapel)


Dann muss ich Nix machen wenn kein stappek da ist

Also wenn kein Objekt vorhanden ist von Abgabe


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Um zu prüfen, ob kneitzel auch wirklich nichts kontrolliert, musst du nichts machen?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Um zu prüfen, ob kneitzel auch wirklich nichts kontrolliert, musst du nichts machen?


Ne ich habe ja Nix abgegeben als Student


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Das gefällt mir. An wen darf ich die Rechnung schreiben für die Abarbeitung des Stapels von mir zugewiesenen Abgaben?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Natürlich musst du was kontrollieren. Denn meiner Rechnung muss ich doch eine Bestätigung beilegen, dass ich mein Gewerk (Abarbeitung meines Stapels an Abgaben) erfüllt habe!


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich musst du was kontrollieren. Denn meiner Rechnung muss ich doch eine Bestätigung beilegen, dass ich mein Gewerk (Abarbeitung meines Stapels an Abgaben) erfüllt habe!


Ob es gespeichert ist


----------



## flopalko (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich musst du was kontrollieren. Denn meiner Rechnung muss ich doch eine Bestätigung beilegen, dass ich mein Gewerk (Abarbeitung meines Stapels an Abgaben) erfüllt habe!


Jetzt bring doch nicht auch noch Rechnungen ins Spiel. @Heyoka955 ist ja sowieso schon überfordert.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ob es gespeichert ist


Du kontrollierst, ob kneitzel nichts gemacht hast, indem du prüfst, ob kneitzel gespeichert ist?

Wie ist speichert man einen Menschen? Am Stuhl festkleben?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du kontrollierst, ob kneitzel nichts gemacht hast, indem du prüfst, ob kneitzel gespeichert ist?
> 
> Wie ist speichert man einen Menschen? Am Stuhl festkleben?


Bestätigung der muss ja seine Bestätigung abgeben


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Wie gibt kneitzel denn seine Bestätigung ab?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie gibt kneitzel denn seine Bestätigung ab?


Nachricht und darin zeigt dass er Nix gemacht hat


----------



## flopalko (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Nachricht und darin zeigt dass er Nix gemacht hat


Also wie bei dir: du postest ja auch viele Nachrichten, in denen du zeigst, dass du nichts gemacht hast.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du kontrollierst, ob kneitzel nichts gemacht hast, indem du prüfst, ob kneitzel gespeichert ist?
> 
> Wie ist speichert man einen Menschen? Am Stuhl festkleben?


OK, ich kündige den Werkvertrag. Wird mir zu gefährlich. 

Aber die Begründung bezüglich 'muss ich etwas testen' ist trivial: wir schreiben einen Test. Muss man bei einem Test etwas testen'?  Die Frage kann doch nur ja lauten, denn das Test mpliziert das ja schon.

Und statt Code zu schreiben würde ich das erst einmal formulieren. Ich habe 0 Abgaben und verteile diese auf einen Korrektor. Was ist das erwartete Resultat?

Aber sorry, dass ich hier den Thread nicht ernst nehmen kann. Eine Uni verlangt doch keine Unit Tests, wenn diese nicht in Vorlesungen und Übungen behandelt wurden. Gewisse Grundlagen müssen also doch da sein!

Und ich bestaune, wer hier noch helfen will. Meine Hilfe wäre schon vor einiger Zeit hier eine Liste von Verweisen ..  wenn er sich die Grundlagen angeeignet hat, dann könnte man über Details reden ....


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Nachricht und darin zeigt dass er Nix gemacht hat


Nachrichten gibts nicht.


----------



## White_Fox (25. Jun 2019)

Ich hab nur Mitleid mit mrBrown. (Zwar nur wenig, aber immerhin.)


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nachrichten gibts nicht.


Dann keine Ahnung


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Du willst die Verteilung von Abgaben testen.

Ein Testfall ist: 0 Abgaben werden auf 1 Korrektor verteilt (Also Test der Verteilung).

Diese Verteilung kannst Du machen und dann prüfst Du:
assert von 0, Anzahl Abgaben, die der Korrektor bekommen hat

Wo ist dabei das Problem? Das ist doch erst einmal alles extrem trivial....


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Okay: insgesamt gibt es auf dem Schreibtisch zwei Ablagen für Blätter. Auf einem steht groß „ZUGETEILT“, auf dem anderen „NOCH NICHT ZUGETEILT“.
Da es keine Abgaben gab, ist der zweite Stapel leer.

Dann lässt du alle Abgaben zuteilen.

Was muss dann für beide Stapel gelten?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Okay: insgesamt gibt es auf dem Schreibtisch zwei Ablagen für Blätter. Auf einem steht groß „ZUGETEILT“, auf dem anderen „NOCH NICHT ZUGETEILT“.
> Da es keine Abgaben gab, ist der zweite Stapel leer.
> 
> Dann lässt du alle Abgaben zuteilen.
> ...


Dass das eine zugeteilt wird und der andere keine Zuteilung bekommt.


----------



## flopalko (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Dass das eine zugeteilt wird und der andere keine Zuteilung bekommt.


Sag mal stellst du dich so dumm, oder bist du es wirklich? Es gibt keine Abgaben -> der Korrektor hat keine Abgaben zugeteilt.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal stellst du dich so dumm, oder bist du es wirklich? Es gibt keine Abgaben -> der Korrektor hat keine Abgaben zugeteilt.


Ja aber der Algorithmus wurde dennoch versuchen es zuzuteilen aber es gibt keine


----------



## flopalko (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ja aber der Algorithmus wurde dennoch versuchen es zuzuteilen aber es gibt keine


Denk doch ein Mal von selbst weiter. Richtig, der Algorithmus zum zuteilen wird aufgerufen. Es gibt keine Abgaben und einen Korrektor. Was gibt der Algorithmus zurück?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

flopalko hat gesagt.:


> Denk doch ein Mal von selbst weiter. Richtig, der Algorithmus zum zuteilen wird aufgerufen. Es gibt keine Abgaben und einen Korrektor. Was gibt der Algorithmus zurück?


Nichts also
Null


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Also das kann man sich doch super vorstellen, weil es doch direkt abbildbar ist.

a) Du hast einen Eingangsstapel
b) Du hast einen Stapel für Abgaben für einen Korrektor.

ICH habe die Aufgabe, den Eingangsstapel zu nehmen und auf die Eingangsboxen der Korrektoren zu verteilen.

DU sollst nur prüfen, ob ICH alles richtig gemacht habe.

Also Ich bekomme den Zustand: Korrektoren-Eingangsbox leer, Eingangsstapel leer und soll die Verteilung machen.

==> Was kannst Du jetzt prüfen um sicher zu gehen, dass ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also das kann man sich doch super vorstellen, weil es doch direkt abbildbar ist.
> 
> a) Du hast einen Eingangsstapel
> b) Du hast einen Stapel für Abgaben für einen Korrektor.
> ...


Ne Korrektor eingangsbox muss einer sein für den Testfall dass ein Korrektor keine Abageb bekommt

Ich kann prüfen dass das auch wirkich eintritt


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ne Korrektor eingangsbox muss einer sein für den Testfall dass ein Korrektor keine Abageb bekommt



Ich glaube, Du wirfst alles durcheinander. Es gibt ein Korrektor. "Eingangsbox des Korrektors" wäre die Liste der Abgaben, die dem Korrektor zugewiesen sind. Und wenn diese Eingangsbox leer ist, keine Abgaben verteilt werden, dann ist diese Box natürlich auch weiterhin leer.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann prüfen dass das auch wirkich eintritt


Und wie??


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Und wie??


Ja indem ich den Fall abdecke

Wenn ich einen Korrektor übergebe und keinen Abgabe übergebe, erwarte ich keine Bearbeitung


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ja indem ich den Fall abdecke


On kneitzel nichts gemacht überprüfst du, „indem du den Fall abdeckst“?


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> On kneitzel nichts gemacht überprüfst du, „indem du den Fall abdeckst“?


Indem ich ihn frage


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2019)

Ich breche zusammen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich breche zusammen.


Ist es bei euch auch so warm


----------



## mrBrown (25. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Indem ich ihn frage


Kneitzel ist taubstumm und kann weder lesen noch schreiben, du kannst ihn also nicht fragen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Kneitzel ist taubstumm und kann weder lesen noch schreiben, du kannst ihn also nicht fragen.


Ja dann muss er mir seine Leistung nachweisen

Oder gucke wie viele Stunden er erarbeitet hat.

Denn wenn er null Stunden erarbeitet hat , dann ist seine erarbeitete Stunden gleich seiner Anfangsstunde


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Kneitzel ist taubstumm und kann weder lesen noch schreiben, du kannst ihn also nicht fragen.


Ach scheiße ... verrate doch nicht alles! Wenn das mein Chef liest, dann werde ich gefeuert!

Aber evtl. noch einmal ein kleiner Ansatz von mir:

a) Du definierst immer ganz kleine Bereiche, die Du testen willst. Also du testest nicht ein ganzes Auto, sondern Du testest jedes Bauteil. Ist ja auch klar: Wenn Du die Bauteile nicht testest und dann am Ende den Schlüssel umdrehst und nichts passiert, dann kann das an allem möglichen liegen: Batterie geht nicht, Kabel kaputt, Sicherung Kaputt, Anlasser kaputt, ....

Also machen wir es bei unseren Tests hier auch. Also so wie ich den Thread verstanden habe, sollte zuerst die reine Verteilung getestet werden.

Wenn Du die Batterie testestann interessiert Dich nicht die Kabel, die Du im Auto verbauen willst, nicht der Anlasser, nicht die Autotür. (Da wo Du die Batterie testest ist das alles evtl. auch gar nicht....)

Also nun hast Du einen Verteildienst (Nennen wir es mal Post): Wenn Du testen willst, ob der Briefträger wirklich korrekt Post austrägt, dann prüfst Du doch nicht, ob Rechnungen bezahlt wurden. 

Also wenn Du testen willst, ob die Verteilung funktioniert, dann musst Du Dir das Ergebnis / die Anforderung an die Verteilung ansehen. Was ist das Ergebnis nach der Verteilung? Da spielen die Stunden, die der Korrektor gearbeitet hat oder nicht doch gar keine Rolle! Ebenso wie es für den Briefträger keine Rolle spielt, ob Du Deinen Brief aus dem Briefkasten nimmst oder nicht. Er tut die Post in den Briefkasten und ob Du den Brief liest, weg wirfst oder oder oder ... Das spielt doch (an der Stelle) keine Rolle!


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es bei euch auch so warm


Ja.


----------



## L0oNY (26. Jun 2019)

weißt du @Heyoka955, dein Problem ist nicht mal, dass du nicht programmieren kannst, dein eigentliches Problem, dass du weder strukturiert denken kannst, noch dass du einfachste logische Zusammenhänge siehst.
Das erste Problem sehe ich aus deinen Aussagen, die einfach nur unverständlich sind. 
Das zweite Problem sieht an den dämlichen Fragen und Anworten, die du stellst, nachdem dir die Leute hier wirklich mit kurzen und präzisen Fragen schon alles vorgekaut haben und die Antwortmöglichkeiten schon auf ein Minimum reduziert haben.


----------



## Heyoka955 (26. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ach scheiße ... verrate doch nicht alles! Wenn das mein Chef liest, dann werde ich gefeuert!
> 
> Aber evtl. noch einmal ein kleiner Ansatz von mir:
> 
> ...


Also teste ich wie viele Abgaben erhalten wurde zu einem Korrektor ?
bzw. ich weiß ja wie die Verteilung sein soll und da ich einen erwarteten wert habe dann muss ich schauen dass die Verteilung für die faelle auch das Richtige tut.
Also wie bei der Post, es zählt j nur das er alleine seine Briefe ausgetragen hat.


----------



## Heyoka955 (26. Jun 2019)

L0oNY hat gesagt.:


> weißt du @Heyoka955, dein Problem ist nicht mal, dass du nicht programmieren kannst, dein eigentliches Problem, dass du weder strukturiert denken kannst, noch dass du einfachste logische Zusammenhänge siehst.
> Das erste Problem sehe ich aus deinen Aussagen, die einfach nur unverständlich sind.
> Das zweite Problem sieht an den dämlichen Fragen und Anworten, die du stellst, nachdem dir die Leute hier wirklich mit kurzen und präzisen Fragen schon alles vorgekaut haben und die Antwortmöglichkeiten schon auf ein Minimum reduziert haben.


Ich kann programmieren aber sich reinzuverstzeten in ein fremdes Problem und logisch zu denken fällt schon schwer.

Das ist mein Problem


----------



## L0oNY (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann programmieren


Nein, einfach nur nein


----------



## Robat (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann programmieren aber sich reinzuverstzeten in ein fremdes Problem und logisch zu denken fällt schon schwer.


Ich kann Auto fahren, aber zu wissen wie man Gas gibt fällt mir schon schwer.


----------



## White_Fox (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann programmieren aber sich reinzuverstzeten in ein fremdes Problem und logisch zu denken fällt schon schwer.


Logisch denken zu können ist aber DIE Vorraussetzung schlechthin, um halbwegs sinnvolle Programme schreiben oder entwerfen zu können.

Und zu einem Informatiker gehört noch weitaus mehr als nur Programmieren zu können. Programmierer sind für die Informatik in etwa das, was die Lötknechte in der Elektronik, Elektriker in der Anlagentechnik oder Mechaniker im Maschinenbau sind: Die setzen  stumpf das um, die sich andere ausgedacht haben.
Es ist als "Studierter" immer gut, diese Fähigkeiten auch zu haben-es ist aber nicht deine Hauptaufgabe, und das sind alles Ausbildungsberufe.

An deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich nochmal in mich gehen und überlegen, ob du der Typ für ein Studium bist.


----------



## Heyoka955 (26. Jun 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Logisch denken zu können ist aber DIE Vorraussetzung schlechthin, um halbwegs sinnvolle Programme schreiben oder entwerfen zu können.
> 
> Und zu einem Informatiker gehört noch weitaus mehr als nur Programmieren zu können. Programmierer sind für die Informatik in etwa das, was die Lötknechte in der Elektronik, Elektriker in der Anlagentechnik oder Mechaniker im Maschinenbau sind: Die setzen  stumpf das um, die sich andere ausgedacht haben.
> Es ist als "Studierter" immer gut, diese Fähigkeiten auch zu haben-es ist aber nicht deine Hauptaufgabe, und das sind alles Ausbildungsberufe.
> ...


Disziplin bringt and Ziel,

Jetzt lass uns diese Aufgabe machen

Ich bin ja hier um das zu lernen


----------



## White_Fox (26. Jun 2019)

Dein Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren-ich weiß aber nicht, wie man dir noch helfen könnte.

Die Aufgabenstellung ist eigentlich wirklich recht einfach, die Aufgabe ist sehr anschaulich. Und trotzdem ist dieser Thread schon >280 Posts lang, die Aufgabe aber noch weit von einer Lösung entfernt.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Also teste ich wie viele Abgaben erhalten wurde zu einem Korrektor ?
> bzw. ich weiß ja wie die Verteilung sein soll und da ich einen erwarteten wert habe dann muss ich schauen dass die Verteilung für die faelle auch das Richtige tut.
> Also wie bei der Post, es zählt j nur das er alleine seine Briefe ausgetragen hat.


Ja, das ist die Grundlage aller Tests!

Du führst etwas aus, von dem du das Resultat kennst und dann vergleichst Du das erzeugte Ergebnis mit dem erwarteten Ergebnis.

Und bei der Verteilung wäre das erwartete Resultat, dass der Stapel mit den Angaben nach der Verteilung leer ist und jeder Korrektor genau die korrekte Anzahl Abgaben zugewiesenen bekommen hat.

Das Schema kannst du für alle Tests 1:1 verwenden, es ändert sich lediglich die Vorbereitung des Tests und die erwarteten Ergebnisse.

Und das haben wir jetzt für die Verteilung von Abgaben erarbeitet.

Somit solltest du jetzt für die 3 Fälle genau angeben können, was du prüfen must (Erst in Worten, dann erst im konkreten Code)
a) 1 Korrektor 0 Abgaben
b) 1 Korrektor 1 Abgabe
c) 1 Korrektor 2 Abgaben


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Disziplin bringt and Ziel,



Was ist Disziplin? Evtl. dass man sich auf etwas, das man macht, richtig konzentriert? (Korrektes Deutsch wenn man etwas schreibt?)

Oder evtl. dass man Aufgaben zeitnah angeht und erst nach Erledigung der Aufgaben 'chillt'?

Davon abgesehen reicht Disziplin alleine nicht aus. Man benötigt deutlich mehr, um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Also z.B. eine gewisse Befähigung / Mittel, Planung, ....

Aber da kommen wir wieder zu einem Thema, das wir schon oft hatten und das muss ich nicht wieder vertiefen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (26. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Was ist Disziplin? Evtl. dass man sich auf etwas, das man macht, richtig konzentriert? (Korrektes Deutsch wenn man etwas schreibt?)
> 
> Oder evtl. dass man Aufgaben zeitnah angeht und erst nach Erledigung der Aufgaben 'chillt'?
> 
> ...


Leute ich weiß wie ein Test funktioniert, was bei mir das Problem ist wie ich auf die verteilten Abgaben zugreife eines Korrektors.

Nochmal ich will auf die zugeteilten Abgaben zugreifen des Korrektors und das mit meiner Bedingung vergleichen die ich habe.

Aber es geht wie ich auf die Abgabe zugreife


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Leute ich weiß wie ein Test funktioniert, was bei mir das Problem ist wie ich auf die verteilten Abgaben zugreife eines Korrektors.


Wie könnte es anders sein... Wenn Du wissen würdest, wie Tests funktionieren, warum liest man dann in diesem Thread seit zig Seiten verzweifelte Erklärungsversuche von @mrBrown und @kneitzel? Gut, ich lass Dich mal in dem Glauben: die Abgabe wird beim Verteilen einem Korrektor zugewiesen.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Leute ich weiß wie ein Test funktioniert, was bei mir das Problem ist wie ich auf die verteilten Abgaben zugreife eines Korrektors.
> 
> Nochmal ich will auf die zugeteilten Abgaben zugreifen des Korrektors und das mit meiner Bedingung vergleichen die ich habe.
> 
> Aber es geht wie ich auf die Abgabe zugreife



Also hapert es an den Java Kenntnissen? Oder daran, dass Du bisher nur chillst? Oder liegt es daran, dass es so heiß ist? Oder alles zusammen?

Der Source ist doch wirklich übersichtlich.1 Controller, 3 Entities, 3 Service Klassen... Und diese Klassen sind alle relativ klein und somit sehr übersichtlich.

Du willst auf zugeteilte Abgaben zugreifen? Ja, 7 Klassen zur Auswahl - welche bietet denn dazu eine Funktion? Also evtl. scheitert es alles, weil Du Dich nicht ausdrücken kannst... Konzentriere Dich doch auf das, was Du willst. Formuliere es einmal richtig aus. Solltest als Student doch in der Lage sein, mal etwas zu schreiben.. also so wie ein Aufsatz: Kleine Einführung, was Du willst, Problem-Domain beschreiben, dann dein Problem und ggf. was Du bisher schon geschafft hast....


----------



## Heyoka955 (26. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also hapert es an den Java Kenntnissen? Oder daran, dass Du bisher nur chillst? Oder liegt es daran, dass es so heiß ist? Oder alles zusammen?
> 
> Der Source ist doch wirklich übersichtlich.1 Controller, 3 Entities, 3 Service Klassen... Und diese Klassen sind alle relativ klein und somit sehr übersichtlich.
> 
> Du willst auf zugeteilte Abgaben zugreifen? Ja, 7 Klassen zur Auswahl - welche bietet denn dazu eine Funktion? Also evtl. scheitert es alles, weil Du Dich nicht ausdrücken kannst... Konzentriere Dich doch auf das, was Du willst. Formuliere es einmal richtig aus. Solltest als Student doch in der Lage sein, mal etwas zu schreiben.. also so wie ein Aufsatz: Kleine Einführung, was Du willst, Problem-Domain beschreiben, dann dein Problem und ggf. was Du bisher schon geschafft hast....


Ich denke ich muss irgendwie auf den jeweiligen Korrektor zugreifen und auf die Abgaben 

Also die Klasse Abgabe und Korrektor


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jun 2019)

Also die Klassen sind nicht ganz außen vor, aber wenn es um zugeordnete und nicht zugeordnete Abgaben geht, dann hätte ich jetzt erst einmal an eine andere Klasse gedacht. Es gibt eine Klasse, die einem zugeordnete und nicht zugeordnete Abgaben geben kann....

Da zwei Entities nun außen vor sind, bleiben 1 Controller, 1 Entity und 3 Service Klassen ...

Aber ich denke, dass dieses Spielchen an dieser Stelle für mich langsam vorbei ist, sonst geht das Spielchen so lange weiter, bis einer hier Dir den Test fertig geschrieben hat. Die Relation bezüglich der massiven Erklärungen und Hinweise zu den Fortschritten, die Du gemacht hast zusammen mit deinem Einsatz sind für mich nicht wirklich ein Anreiz, hier noch weiter zu unterstützen.


----------



## AndiE (27. Jun 2019)

Ich habe mal überlegt, wo der TO hinsoll: Gegeben seien fünf Korrektoren, ich nenne sie mal A bis E. Nun haben diese alle fünf bisher jeder 30 Abgaben zugeteilt bekommen. Wenn die Stundenverteilung wie 38,45,35,42,40 ist, dann muss der Test zeigen, dass nach Zuordnung von 50 weiteren Abgaben jeder der Korrektoren genau soviele Abgaben zugeteilt bekommen hat, wie er Stunden hat. A also 38, B dann 45 usw.

Das ist immer noch ohne den Test mit späteren Abgaben.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Stundenverteilung wie 38,45,35,42,40 ist, dann muss der Test zeigen, dass nach Zuordnung von 50 weiteren Abgaben jeder der Korrektoren genau soviele Abgaben zugeteilt bekommen hat, wie er Stunden hat. A also 38, B dann 45 usw.


Wenn die Zuordnung aus 50 Abgaben 83+ macht, stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Zuordnung aus 50 Abgaben 83+ macht, stimmt irgendwas nicht.


Jeder von denen hat schon 30, also sind's am Ende insgesamt 200


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Jeder von denen hat schon 30, also sind's am Ende insgesamt 200


Das kommt erschwerend hinzu.


----------



## Heyoka955 (27. Jun 2019)

Habt Ihr Probleme bei der Verteilung ?


----------



## White_Fox (27. Jun 2019)

Ich fall um.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Habt Ihr Probleme bei der Verteilung ?


Ja, wir haben gehofft, dass Du uns hilfst.


----------



## AndiE (28. Jun 2019)

Was ist los? Aufgabe wegen technischer Überlegenheit?


----------



## White_Fox (28. Jun 2019)

Er wird sein Projekt abgegeben und easypeasy bestanden haben.


----------



## Heyoka955 (29. Jun 2019)

Denke breche ab, kann mir jemand den Account geb


White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Er wird sein Projekt abgegeben und easypeasy bestanden haben.


ne breche ab


----------

